# A nice change of pace - Flounder gigging Port Oâ€™Connor



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Last night was the perfect change of pace after a weekend of brutal winds.

Calm south winds and clear water made for some easy spotting and gigging. We picked up 12/13 at the first spot with most of the flounder holding tight to the bank The action slowed down and after two moves with no luck, we found the rest of them out on some sand bars in 3 feet of water. The clients did well and never missed a flounder. The flounder are healthy right now with thick fillets

The average size was 16-17â€ with the largest one going 22â€

Thank you Paul and hope to see you again

Now is the time to book your next trip before the summer madness kicks in

I have plenty of weekday openings with a few weekend dates open in May

Captain Shawn Harvey
3617812161
Gofloundering.com

Rates 
2 people $450
Additional people $100 each up to 6 people total


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

